# قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث شخصية لن ينساها التاريخ



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2012)

*




*

​*باسم نظير جيد روفائيل، هو الاسم الحقيقي للبابا شنودة الثالث، الذي ولد في 3 أغسطس 1923 - 17 مارس 2012 ) وكان الراحل بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وسائر بلاد المهجر وهو البابا رقم 117.

وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي قبل أن يصبح البابا وهو رابع أسقف أو مطران يصبح البابا بعد البابا يوحنا التاسع عشر (1928 - 1942) ومكاريوس الثالث (1942 - 1944) ويوساب الثاني (1946 - 1956).

وكان من الكتاب أيضا إلى جانب الوظيفة الدينية العظمى التي يشغلها وهو ينشر في جريدة الأهرام الحكومية المصرية بصورة منتظمة.

التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947 وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج منها وعمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنجليزية وحضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ في نفس الكلية في نفس الوقت.

وكان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير في مجلة "مدارس الأحد" وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة، كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادما في مدارس الآحاد، ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش.

أصبح راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954 وقد قال إنه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 وعاش حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت أصبح قساً وأمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره، ثم عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959.

وقد أصبح أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الإكليريكية وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962.

وعندما توفي قداسة البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر، ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنودة) للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.

في عهده تمت تعيين أكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام، بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر، أولى قداسته اهتماما خاصا لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

وبالرغم من مسؤولياته العديدة والمتنوعة، إلا أنه كان يحاول دائما قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير وأدي حبه لحياة الرهبنة إلى انتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده دخول المئات إلي حياة الرهبنة وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التي إندثرت.

في عهده تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وانتقلت الكنيسة القبطية من المحلية إلى العالمية
*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2012)

يُثبت


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2012)

*شخصية لن ينساها التاريخ أبداً.....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*


"ليس موتٌ لعبيد الرب بل هو انتقال لتكون لهم شركة مع الله في المسيح"​
رجل من أهل مصر احترمه المسلمون والمسيحيون من بسطاء هذا الشعب، كانت كلماته رغم عمقها تشعر فيها بالبساطة، ابتسامة لم تغب عنه طوال حياته، مصري حتى النخاع، يحرص على لقاء البسطاء أكثر من حرصه على لقاء النخبة، يعظهم ويقوّي الجانب الروحي في نفوسهم، إنه البابا شنودة الثالث رحمه الله.

 رحل اليوم السبت عن عالمنا البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية مساء أمس السبت، بعد صراع مع المرض، عن عمر ناهز الـ 89 عامًا.

 نشأته​ ولد البابا الراحل نظير جيد روفائيل المعروف بـ"شنودة الثالث" في الثالث من أغسطس عام 1923، لأسرة تنتمي إلى محافظة أسيوط بصعيد مصر، وهو البابا رقم 117، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي قبل أن يصبح البابا، فيما كان رابع أسقف أو مطران يتولى البابوية بعد الراحل يوحنا التاسع عشر (1928-1942)، ومكاريوس الثالث (1942-1944)، ويوساب الثاني (1946-1956).

دراسته ​
 درس التاريخ بكلية الآداب جامعة فؤاد الأول (القاهرة حاليا)، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947، والتحق بالكلية الإكليريكية، وبعد تخرجه عمل مدرسًا للتاريخ بإحدى المدارس الحكومية.

 مشواره ​ كان نظير جيد خادما بجمعية النهضة الروحية التابعة لكنيسة العذراء مريم بمسرة وطالباً بمدارس الأحد ثم خادماً بكنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بشبرا في منتصف الأربعينات، رُسم راهبًا باسم (أنطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقد قال أنه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء، ومنذ عام 1956 حتى عام 1962 عاش حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير وكرس فيها كل وقته للتأمل والصلاة، وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قسًا، وأمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره، عمل سكرتيرًا خاصًا للبابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959، ورُسِمَ أسقفًا للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الإكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962.

 وبعد وفاة البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أُجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر، ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا شنودة للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.

 كان يقضي أسبوعيا ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، لولعه الشديد بحياة الرهبنة، وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة والكنائس القبطية خارج مصر وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التي اندثرت، وفي عهده زاد عدد الإبراشيات.

 كان الراحل هو أول بابا يقيم حفلات إفطار رمضانية لكبار المسئولين بالدولة منذ عام 1986 بالمقر البابوي وتبعته في ذلك معظم الإبراشيات، وهو أول بابا يحضر حفلات إفطار رمضانية تقيمها وزارة الأوقاف ويشارك بنفسه في جميع المؤتمرات والأحداث الهامة بالدولة.

 البابا والسادات ​ بعد اندلاع ثورة 52 على يد العسكر لم يحدث احتكاك واضح بينها وبين الكنيسة، بل لعل الأقباط كانوا وحدهم الذين نجوا من حفلات الاعتقال التي دشنتها الثورة طوال سنوات الخمسينيات والستينيات وطالت كل التيارات والاتجاهات بما فيها الشيوعيون والإخوان المسلمين، ولم يكن الأمر هنا فيه شيء من صفقة بين النظام والأقباط، وإنما جرت الأمور على طبيعتها فلم يكن للأقباط -كتجمع ديني- أي طموح سياسي بعد قيام ثورة يوليو على عكس الحال مع باقي التيارات الأخرى التي اصطدمت رغباتها مع طموح رجال الثورة، لكن الأمر اختلف في السبعينيات بعد أن اعتلى "السادات" السلطة وفي الوقت نفسه اعتلى البابا "شنودة" رئاسة الكنيسة. 

 وبعد نصر أكتوبر عام 1973 بات "السادات" أكثر ثقة في نفسه وأكثر انفرادًا بالقرار فكان قراره الأخطر بإطلاق يد الجماعات والتيار الإسلامي -دون قيد- في الجامعات والشارع السياسي المصري لمحاربة التيار اليساري والشيوعي فكان أن تحقق له هذا بالفعل.

 رفض البابا شنودة اتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل، وأكد ذلك بأن قرر عدم الذهاب مع الرئيس "السادات" في زيارته إلى إسرائيل عام 1977، هذا بطبيعة الحال صنع حالة عدائية من السادات تجاه البابا لأنه لم يتصور أن يخالفه أحد في قرارته بعد الحرب فما بالك إذا كان هذا هو القيادة الكبرى لكل الأرثوذكس الذين يشكلون أغلبية المسيحيين في مصر؟!

 بات الصدام وشيكا.. وفي ظل اتهامات متزايدة من الأقباط بأن الدولة تغذي العنف تجاههم من قبل الجماعات الإسلامية، وعندما قام الرئيس "السادات" بزيارة إلى أمريكا كان الصدام.. إذ نظم الأقباط في أمريكا مظاهرة مناهضة لـ"السادات" رفعوا فيها لافتات تصف ما يحدث للأقباط في مصر بأنه اضطهاد وهو بالقطع ما أضر بصورة "السادات" كثيرا فطلب من معاونيه أن يتصلوا بالبابا ليرسل من يوقف هذه المظاهرات، وعندما حدث هذا فعلا متأخرًا بعض الشيء ظن "السادات" بأن البابا "شنودة" يتحداه، فكانت أن أصدرت أجهزة الأمن قرارا للبابا بأن يتوقف عن إلقاء درسه الأسبوعي, الأمر الذي رفضه البابا ثم قرر تصعيد الأمر بأن أصدر قرارا بدوره بعدم الاحتفال بالعيد في الكنيسة وعدم استقبال المسئولين الرسميين الذين يوفدون من قبل الدولة عادة للتهنئة.

 بل وصل الأمر إلى ذروته عندما كتب في رسالته التي طافت بكل الكنائس قبيل الاحتفال بالعيد أن هذه القرارات جاءت "احتجاجا على اضطهاد الأقباط في مصر"، وكانت هذه المرة الوحيدة التي يقر فيه البابا علانية بوجود اضطهاد للأقباط في مصر ولم يفعلها بعد ذلك مطلقًا، أصبحت القطيعة بين "السادات" والبابا "شنودة" هي عنوان المشهد، ولذا كان من المنطقي أن يطول العقاب البابا في أيام "السادات" الأخيرة عندما أصدر في سبتمبر عام 1981 قراره بالتحفظ على 1531 من الشخصيات العامة المعارضة، لم يكن مصير البابا الاعتقال وإنما كان تحديد الإقامة في الدير بوادي النطرون، ولعل "السادات" فعل ذلك درءا لرد فعل مضاد من قبل الأقباط.

 البابا ومبارك ​ تقلد حسني مبارك مقاليد الرئاسة في 14 أكتوبر 1981 حيث قام في 1985 بالإفراج عن المعتقلين الذين قام سلفه السادات باعتقالهم وقابل بعضهم وكان على رأس هذا البعض "البابا شنودة"، ومن هذا اللقاء بدا واضحا أن سياسة الرئيس "مبارك" تتجنب الصدام بأي شكل من الأشكال مع الأقباط خاصة وبوصفه كان مقربا من الرئيس "السادات" بحكم منصبه كنائب له.

 طوال فترة حكم الرئيس مبارك لم يخرج من البابا لفظ واحد ضد النظام أو الدولة ولا حتى ضد أي من ممثليه كوزراء أو مسئولين حكوميين، رغم أن فترة التسعينيات وبدايات الألفية الثانية شهدت العديد من الحوادث التي تصنف على أنها الطائفية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين الملتهبة متنوعة ما بين الاختلاف على بناء كنيسة أو خلافات شخصية عادية ثم طالت حتى الحكي عن التنصير أو الإجبار على الإسلام، في كل مرة اختار البابا الصمت أو الاعتراض بالاعتزال في دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون.

وفاته​
 أعلن الأنبا بيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس يوم السبت الموافق 17 مارس 2012 وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث عن عمر يناهز 89 عاما، وأضاف في بيان رسمى: "المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية يودع لأحضان القديسين معلم الأجيال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، نياحا لروحه والعزاء للجميع"، وأعلن المقر البابوى حالة الحداد لرحيل البابا واتخاذ إجراءات ومراسم الدفن التى ستبدأ عقب الانتهاء من الترتيبات الرسمية، ووصول أساقفة وبطاركة الكنيسة والإبراشيات فى بلاد المهجر، وكان البابا قد عانى من تزايد المتاعب الصحية في الفترة الأخيرة من حياته.

 وعلى جانب آخر كشفت المصادر قيام الأنبا يوأنس سكرتير البابا بتشكيل لجنة من بعض الكهنة والعلمانيين فى سرية شديدة بصياغة لائحة جديدة لاختيار البابا المقبل تفتح التصويت أمام أكبر عدد من الأقباط للمشاركة في عملية الاختيار، فيما أعلن عن بقاء جثمان البابا داخل الكاتدرائية بالعباسية لإلقاء النظرة الأخيرة عليه قبل مراسم الدفن.

 مصر والعالم ينعون البابا​ وفور انتشار خبر وفاة البابا شنودة توالت رسائل التعازي من مرشحي الرئاسة ومعظم الحركات السياسية، فيما أصدر الأزهر الشريف بيانا نعى فيه البابا وذكر فيه مسيرة الرجل، وانتشرت رسائل التعزية على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك وتويتر، وكانت حركة شباب 6 إبريل وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من أوائل المعزين، فيما تقدمت حركة سلفيو كوستا بالعزاء لأقباط مصر في وفاة البابا شنودة، وأرسلت الرئاسة الفلسطينية برقية تعازي للمقر البابوي والمشير حسين طنطاوي.

 فيما أعرب مرشحو الرئاسة عن عميق لرحيل البابا شنودة، وقدموا خالص تعازيهم للإخوة المسيحيين، وقال حمدين صباحي: "نعزي أنفسنا والشعب المصري في وفاة رأس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، ورمز من رموز الوطنية المصرية فقيد الوطن البابا شنودة الثالث، فيما قدم عمرو موسى التعازي في وفاة البابا شنودة وقال: "أقدم خالص التعازي لأقباط مصر جميعا في وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، كما أعزي الشعب المصري كله في وفاة هذه الشخصية الوطنية الفريدة"، بينما نعى الفريق أحمد شفيق، البابا بوصفه مصريا عظيما، وقيادة دينية فريدة، وعلما متميزا في التاريخ الوطني، مؤكدا أن وفاته خسارة عظيمة لمصر، وأضاف في بيان له: "فقدنا قيمة كبيرة وحبرا جليلا وشخصية وطنية حظيت بتقدير كل المصريين مسلمين وأقباط، واحترام المجتمع الدولي والشخصيات العالمية"، فيما قال المرشح المحتمل أبو العز الحريري: البابا شنودة قامة كبيرة ومن الصعب تعويضها.*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2012)

البابا شنودة الثالث (وُلِد باسم نظير جيد روفائيل)(3 أغسطس 1923 - 17 مارس 2012 )، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وسائر بلاد المهجر، وهو البابا رقم 117. كان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي قبل أن يصبح البابا، وهو رابع أسقف أو مطران يصبح البابا بعد البابا يوحنا التاسع عشر (1928 - 1942) ومكاريوس الثالث (1942 - 1944) ويوساب الثاني (1946 - 1956).[1]. وهو من الكتاب أيضا إلى جانب الوظيفة الدينية العظمى التي يشغلها، وهو ينشر في جريدة الأهرام الحكومية المصرية بصورة منتظمة.


*  دراسته*
 التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947.

وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرساً للتاريخ.

حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ في نفس الكلية في نفس الوقت.

كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير في مجلة مدارس الآحد وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة.

كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادما في مدارس الآحد. ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش.
انخراطه في العمل الديني
 كان نظير جيد (اسمه الحقيقى) كان خادما بجمعية النهضة الروحية التابعة لكنيسة العذراء مريم بمسرة وطالباً بمدارس الأحد ثم خادماً بكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بشبرا في منتصف الأربعينات.[2]

رسم راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقد قال أنه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل والصلاة.

وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً.

أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره.

عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً للبابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959.

رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الاكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962.

وعندما مات البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر. ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنودة) للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.

في عهده تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.

أولى اهتماما خاصا لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

يحاول دائما قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، وحبه لحياة الرهبنة أدى إلى انتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من الرهبان والراهبات. وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التي إندثرت.

في عهده زادت الابارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج جمهورية مصر.

في عهده تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقفاً؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، ومئات من الكهنة وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.

    * في عهده زادت إلايبارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج جمهورية مصر العربية.

    * هو أول بابا منذ القرن الخامس يختار من أساتذة الكلية الإكليركية.

    * هو أول بابا يستمر بعد سيامته في إلقاء الدروس بالإكليركية وإدارتها.

    * هو أول بابا يؤسس 7 فروع للإكليركية بداخل البلاد وفي بلاد المهجر.

    * هو أول بابا يرأس ويؤسس مجلة أسبوعية ويكون عضوا بنقابة الصحفين

    * هو أول بابا يواظب على إلقاء 3 محاضرات أسبوعيا بالقاهرة والإسكندرية بخلاف اجتماعاته الشهرية مع الخدام والكهنة والجمعيات.

    * هو أول بابا منذ 15 قرناً يزور كرسي روما وكرسي القسطنطينية.

    * هو أول بابا يؤسس كنائس قبطية أرثوذكسية في كينيا وزاميبيا وزيمبابوي وجنوب أفريقيا.

    * هو أول بابا يقوم بزيارات إلى بلاد أفريقية لم يزورها أحد الباباوات من قبل مثل زائير والكونجو وغيرها.

    * هو أول بابا يقوم برسامة كهنة أفارقة لرعاية الكنائس في بلادهم.

    * هو أول بابا يقوم برسامة أسافقة بريطانيين وفرنسيين لرعاية رعاياهم المنضمين إلى كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

    * وهو أول بابا يكون مجمع مقدس للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في اريتريا.

    * وهو أول بابا يصير أحد رؤساء مجلس الكنائس العالمي.

    * وهو أول بابا يقوم برحلات رعوية لزيارة كنائسنا وافتقاد الأقباط في أمريكا وأستراليا وأوروبا.

    * وهو أول بابا يؤسس أديره في أمريكا وأستراليا وألمانيا وإيطاليا.

    * وهو أول بابا يؤسس فروعاً للكلية الإكليريكية في أمريكا وأستراليا.

    * وهو أول بابا يؤسس أسقفيات في إنجلترا وأمريكا ويرسم لها اساقفة.

    * وهو أول بابا يؤسس معهدا للرعاية ومعهدا للكتاب المقدس.

    * وهو أول بابا يحصل على أربع دكتوراه في العلوم اللاهوتية والعلوم الإنسانية.

    * وهو أول بابا قام بتقديس الميرون المقدس 4 مرات.

    * وهو أول بابا يصل عدد أعضاء المجمع المقدس في عهده إلى 72 عضوا وقام بسيامه أكثر من 70 أسقفا بنفسه.

    * وهو أول بابا يضع لائحة للمجمع المقدس عام 1085.

    * وهو أول بابا يرسم أساقفة مساعدين لأساقفة الأبيارشيات.

    * وهو أول بابا يعيد طقس رسامة الشماسات ويضع طقس خاص لإقامة رئيسات الأديرة.

    * وهو أول بابا يرسم أسقفا عاما للشباب وهو صاحب النيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسى.

    * وهو أول بابا يوقع اتفاقيات مشتركة مع الكاثوليك ومع الأرثوذكس ومع الكنيسة الإنجليكانية وغيرها من الكنائس.

    * وهو أول بابا ينقل مقر الكرسي المرقسي إلى دير الأنبا رويس ويبنى فيه مقر بابوي.

    * وهو أول بابا يفتح باب مجلة الكنيسة (مجلة الكرازة) للمرآة ويسمح للباحثة نبيلة ميخائيل يوسف منذ سنة 1975 بكتابة باب روائع العلم وإلى الوقت الحاضر وهي نفسها أول امرأة عضوة في المجلس الملي العام منذ عام 1989 وإلى الآن.

    * وهو أول بابا يقيم حفلات إفطار رمضانية لكبار المسئولين بالدولة منذ عام 1986 والى الآن بالمقر البابوي وتبعته في ذلك معظم الإيبارشيات.

    * وهو أول بابا يحضر حفلات إفطار رمضانية تقيمها وزارة الأوقاف ويشارك بنفسه في جميع المؤتمرات والأحداث الهامة بالدولة.

    * وهو أول بابا يقيم في قلايته بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون نصف الأسبوع والنصف الأخر يقضيه بالمقر البابوي.

    * وهو أول بابا أسقف عام يجلس على الكرسي المرقسي بعد القديس أنيانوس البابا الثاني بعد القديس مارمرقس الرسول وكان القديس أنيانوس أسقف عام رسمه القديس مارمرقس لمساعدته في تدبير أمور الكنيسة أثناء أسفاره.
 خلافه مع السادات
 طوال سنوات الثورة الأولى لم يحدث احتكاك واضح بينها وبين الكنيسة، بل لعل الأقباط كان وحدهم الذين نجوا من حفلات الاعتقال التي دشنتها الثورة طوال سنوات الخمسينيات والستينيات وطالت كل التيارات والاتجاهات بما فيها الشيوعيون والإخوان المسلمين، ولم يكن الأمر هنا فيه شيء من صفقة بين النظام والأقباط، وإنما جرت الأمور على طبيعتها فلم يكن للأقباط -كتجمع ديني- أي طموح سياسي بعد قيام ثورة يوليو على عكس الحال مع باقي التيارات الأخرى التي اصطدمت رغباتها مع طموح رجال الثورة، لكن الأمر اختلف في السبعينيات بعد أن اعتلى "السادات" وخلفه البابا "شنودة" قمة الرئاسة والكنيسة على الترتيب.

الاصطدام لم يأتِ مبكرا، وبخاصة أن السيد الرئيس "السادات" لم يكن في حاجة لتوسيع رقعة الأعداء الكثر أصلا، وبعد أن أزاح ما يعرف بـ"مراكز القوى الناصرية" كان لابد وأن يلملم ولا يفرق لأنه مقدم على حرب حتمية مفروضة عليه لاسترداد الأرض، وبعد نصر أكتوبر عام 1973 بات "السادات" أكثر ثقة في نفسه وأكثر انفرادا بالقرار فكان قراره الأخطر بإطلاق يد الجماعات والتيار الإسلامي -دون قيد- في الجامعات والشارع السياسي المصري لمحاربة التيار اليساري والشيوعي فكان أن تحقق له هذا بالفعل.

وعلى الرغم من أنه لا يوجد توثيق دقيق وحصر واضح لأسباب اشتعال فتيل الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وبخاصة في صعيد مصر .. إلا أن النار قد التهبت وكان لابد من أن يكون للبابا "شنودة" رأيا فيما حدث.

قبل هذا كان البابا "شنودة" قد سجل رفضه لاتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل، وأكد ذلك بأن قرر عدم الذهاب مع الرئيس "السادات" في زيارته إلى إسرائيل عام 1977، هذا بطبيعة الحال صنع حالة عدائية من السادات تجاه البابا لأنه لم يتصور أن يخالفه أحد في قرارته بعد الحرب فما بالك إذا كان هذا هو القيادة الكبرى لكل الأرثوذكس الذين يشكلون أغلبية المسيحيين في مصر؟!

بات الصدام وشيكا.. وفي ظل اتهامات متزايدة من الأقباط بأن الدولة تغذي العنف تجاههم من قبل الجماعات الإسلامية، وعندما قام الرئيس "السادات" بزيارة إلى أمريكا كان الصدام.. إذ نظم الأقباط في أمريكا مظاهرة مناهضة لـ"السادات" رفعوا فيها لافتات تصف ما يحدث للأقباط في مصر بأنه اضطهاد وهو بالقطع ما أضر بصورة "السادات" كثيرا فطلب من معاونيه أن يتصلوا بالبابا ليرسل من يوقف هذه المظاهرات، وعندما حدث هذا فعلا متأخرا بعض الشيء ظن "السادات" بأن البابا "شنودة" يتحداه، فكانت أن أصدرت أجهزة الأمن قرارا للبابا بأن يتوقف عن إلقاء درسه الأسبوعي, الأمر الذي رفضه البابا ثم قرر تصعيد الأمر بأن أصدر قرارا بدوره بعدم الاحتفال بالعيد في الكنيسة وعدم استقبال المسئولين الرسميين الذين يوفدون من قبل الدولة عادة للتهنئة..

بل وصل الأمر إلى ذروته عندما كتب في رسالته التي طافت بكل الكنائس قبيل الاحتفال بالعيد أن هذه القرارات جاءت "احتجاجا على اضطهاد الأقباط في مصر"، وكانت هذه المرة الوحيدة التي يقر فيه البابا علانية بوجود اضطهاد للأقباط في مصر ولم يفعلها بعد ذلك مطلقا.. أصبحت القطيعة بين "السادات" والبابا "شنودة" هي عنوان المشهد، ولذا كان من المنطقي أن يطول العقاب البابا في أيام "السادات" الأخيرة عندما أصدر في سبتمبر عام 1981 قراره بالتحفظ على 1531 من الشخصيات العامة المعارضة، لم يكن مصير البابا الاعتقال وإنما كان تحديد الإقامة في الدير بوادي النطرون، ولعل "السادات" فعل ذلك درءا لرد فعل مضاد من قبل الأقباط.
 حكم مبارك
 تقلد حسني مبارك مقاليد الرئاسة في 14 أكتوبر 1981 حيث قام في 1985 بالإفراج عن المعتقليين الذين قام سلفه السادات باعتقالهم وقابل بعضهم وكان على رأس هذا البعض "البابا شنودة"، ومن هذا اللقاء بدا واضحا أن سياسة الرئيس "مبارك" تتجنب الصدام بأي شكل من الأشكال مع الأقباط خاصة وبوصفه كان مقربا من الرئيس "السادات" بحكم منصبه كنائب له.

طوال فترة حكم الرئيس مبارك لم يخرج من البابا لفظ واحد ضد النظام أو الدولة ولا حتى ضد أي من ممثليه كوزراء أو مسئولين حكوميين، رغم أن فترة التسعينيات وبدايات الألفية الثانية شهدت العديد من الحوادث التي تصنف على أنها الطائفية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين الملتهبة متنوعة ما بين الاختلاف على بناء كنيسة أو خلافات شخصية عادية ثم طالت حتى الحكي عن التنصير أو الإجبار على الإسلام.. في كل مرة اختار البابا الصمت أو الاعتراض بالاعتزال في دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون.
 البابا وتعداد المسيحيين في مصر
 صرح البابا شنودة في أكثر من لقاء تليفزيوني آخرهم كان على قناة أو تي في يوم 27 أكتوبر 2008 أن تعداد المسيحيين في مصر يبلغ أكثر من 12 مليون وذلك وفقًا لكشوفات الافتقاد الخاصة بالكنيسة وحوالي 2 مليون في دول المهجر.
 وفاته
 أعلن الأنبا بيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس يوم السبت 17 مارس 2012، وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، عن عمر يناهز 88 عاماً.[3]

وأضاف في بيان رسمي:
«المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية يودع لأحضان القديسين معلم الأجيال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، نياحا لروحه والعزاء للجميع.»



*فتحية رائعة لقداسة البابا رجل الصمت الصلاة الذى اذا سكت السماء تتكلم*​


----------



## فلسطيني مسيحي1 (17 مارس 2012)

طبعا البابا شنودة الان في افضل مكان هو مع الملائكة والقديسين 
البابا شنودة ليس فقط ابا للاقباط بل هو ابا لجميع العالم 
والجسد زائل ولكن روحه باقية في كنيسته تحرس ابنائها 
ضحكته ستبقى في مخيلتي للابد
بأسمي وبأسم كل الشعب الفلسطيني في الداخل والشتات نبعث التعازي لاخوتنا في مصر وهو فقيد الامة المسيحية في هذه المعمورة 
فليرقد قداسة البابا شنودة بسلام من الان والى دهر الداهرين يا رب امين


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)




----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2012)

كتب قداسة البابا شنودة آخر قصيدة له عام 2009، والتى كانت بعنوان "عشت غريباً"، ويقول فيها :

*غريباً عشت فى الدنيا نزيلاً مثل آبائى*​*
غريباً فى أساليبى وأفكارى وأهوائى

غريباً لم أجد سمعاً أفرغ فيه آرائى

يحار الناس فى ألفى ولا يدرون ما بائى

يموج القوم فى مرج وفى صخب وضوضاء

وأقبع هاهنا وحدى بقلبى الوادع النائى

غريباً لم أجد بيتاً ولا ركناً لإيوائى​*​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

*ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺧﺴﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺣﻜﻤﺔ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻥ ..
 ﻭ ﺻﺒﺮ ﺃﻳﻮﺏ .. ﻭ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺇﻳﻠﻴﺎ ... ﻭ ﺭﻗﺔ
 ﺩﺍﻭﺩ*


----------



## mr.hima (18 مارس 2012)

*البابا شنودة الثالث كان ذهبي الفم و رسالة كلها حكمة تتكلم المحبة*
*دايما كنت بحب اسمع عظاتة وكلماتة كانت بسيطة جدا وتصل الي القلب بسهولة وتعبير عن معاني كتير 
اطلب صلواتك يا بابانا البابا شنودة عنا *​


----------



## Nemo (18 مارس 2012)

حبيبنا وراعينا البابا ال 117 تنيح يوم 17 الساعة 17


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2012)

الله يرحمواااا 
ويقدسوا​


----------



## هالة الحب (27 مارس 2012)

استحوذ على اعجاب الجميع من مسلمين ومسيحين واجبر اعداؤه على احترامه.


----------



## monmooon (30 مايو 2012)

*وحشتنى اوى اوى ياسيدنا ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مارس 2013)

فى  الذكرى السنوية الاولى   لفراق  الاب المحبوب الغالى   -
الأب الامين لنفوسنا ....  الخادم المثالى 
*+ قداسة الباباشنوده الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية +*​نتقدم بمشاعر المواساه والمشاركة الوجدانية من جميع  رعيته ومحبيه  راجين  لروحه الطاهرة نياحاً ونعيماً فى فردوس أباء الكنيسة وقديسيها..
*ونصلي الرب يعوض كنيستنا عنه خيراً*​


----------



## Maran+atha (17 مارس 2015)

*اليوم الثلاثاء الذكرى الثالثة لنياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث




*عبرانيين 13: 7
*اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله.*
*انظروا الى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بايمانهم*


----------



## Maran+atha (17 مارس 2015)

منقول من جريدة التحرير 
بقلم الكاتب مصطفى جنيدي
*في الذكرى الثالثة للبابا شنودة| «مصر وطن عاش فيك»*









 البابا شنودة




غريبًا عشت في الدنيا نزيلًا مثل آبائي
غريبًا في أساليبي وأفكاري وأهوائي
غريبًا لم أجد سمعًا أفرغ فيه آرائي
يحار الناس في ألفى ولا يدرون ما بائي
يموج القوم في مرج وفى صخب وضوضاء
وأقبع هاهنا وحدى بقلبي الوادع النائي
غريبًا لم أجد بيتًا ولا ركنًا لإيوائي
هكذا جاءت عذوبة باسم نظير جيد روفائيل" البابا شنودة الثالث"، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، في كلماته السابقة ""غريبًا لم أجد بيتًا ولا ركنًا لإيوائي" والتي كتبها في 2009 ، حيث تحل ذكراه اليوم الثلاثاء، بعد رحلة رعوية وكنسية في أديرة مصر المحروسة، عندما غيّبه الموت في 17 مارس 2012 عن عمر ناهز الـ 89 ربيعًا.
مولده
ولد البابا شنودة الثالث في الثالث من أغسطس 1923"، وهو البابا رقم 117، كان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي قبل أن يصبح بابا الكنيسة المصرية.




التحق البابا شنودة بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير ممتاز عام 1947، وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية، وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرسًا للتاريخ، حضر فصولاً مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذًا واستاذًا في نفس الكلية في ذات الوقت.
كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررًا ثم رئيسًا للتحرير في مجلة مدارس الآحد وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة، كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادمًا في مدارس الآحد، ثم ضباطًا برتبة ملازم بالجيش.
انخراطه في العمل الديني
كان نظير جيد وهو اسمه الحقيقى" خادمًا بجمعية النهضة الروحية، التابعة لكنيسة العذراء مريم بمسرّة وطالبًا بمدارس الأحد ثم خادمًا بكنيسة الأنبا انطونيوس بشبرا في منتصف الأربعينات.




رسم راهبًا باسم "انطونيوس السرياني" في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954، وقال إنه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء، ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرّسًا فيها كل وقته للتأمل والصلاة.
وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قسًا، أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره، عمل سكرتيرًا خاصًا للبابا كيرلس السادس في عام 1959، رُسّمَ أسقفًا للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أوّل أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الاكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962.
باباويته
وعندما مات البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971، أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر، ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا شنودة للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم 117 في تاريخ البطاركة.
في عهده تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام، بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر، أولى اهتمامًا خاصًا لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، يحاول دائما قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، وحبه لحياة الرهبنة أدى إلى انتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من الرهبان والراهبات، وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التي اندثرت.




في عهده زادت الابارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج جمهورية مصر، في عهده تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقفًا، بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، ومئات من الكهنة وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر، كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل أو خارج مصر.
خلافه مع السادات
طوال سنوات الثورة الأولى لم يحدث احتكاك واضح بينها وبين الكنيسة، بل لعل الأقباط كان وحدهم الذين نجوا من حفلات الاعتقال التي دشنتها الثورة طوال سنوات الخمسينيات والستينيات وطالت كل التيارات والاتجاهات بما فيها الشيوعيون والإخوان المسلمين، ولم يكن الأمر هنا فيه شيء من صفقة بين النظام والأقباط، وإنما جرت الأمور على طبيعتها فلم يكن للأقباط - كتجمع ديني - أي طموح سياسي بعد قيام ثورة يوليو على عكس الحال مع باقي التيارات الأخرى التي اصطدمت رغباتها مع طموح رجال الثورة، لكن الأمر اختلف في السبعينيات بعد أن اعتلى السادات وخلفه البابا شنودة قمة الرئاسة والكنيسة على الترتيب.




الاصطدام لم يأتِ مبكرا، وبخاصة أن السادات لم يكن في حاجة لتوسيع رقعة الأعداء الكثر أصلا، وبعد أن أزاح ما يعرف بـ"مراكز القوى الناصرية" كان لا بدّ وأن يلملم ولا يفرق، لأنه مقدم على حرب حتمية مفروضة عليه لاسترداد الأرض، وبعد نصر أكتوبر عام 1973 بات السادات أكثر ثقة في نفسه وأكثر انفرادًا بالقرار فكان قراره الأخطر بإطلاق يد الجماعات والتيار الإسلامي - دون قيد - في الجامعات والشارع السياسي المصري لمحاربة التيار اليساري والشيوعي فكان أن تحقق له هذا بالفعل.
وعلى الرغم من أنه لا يوجد توثيق دقيق وحصر واضح لأسباب اشتعال فتيل الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وبخاصة في صعيد مصر، إلا أن النار قد التهبت وكان لا بدّ من أن يكون للبابا شنودة رأيا فيما حدث.




قبل هذا كان البابا "شنودة" قد سجل رفضه لاتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل، وأكد ذلك بأن قرر عدم الذهاب مع الرئيس "السادات" في زيارته إلى إسرائيل عام 1977، هذا بطبيعة الحال صنع حالة عدائية من السادات تجاه البابا، لأنه لم يتصور أن يخالفه أحد في قرارته بعد الحرب فما بالك إذا كان هذا هو القيادة الكبرى لكل الأرثوذكس الذين يشكلون أغلبية المسيحيين في مصر؟!
بل وصل الأمر إلى ذروته عندما كتب في رسالته التي طافت بكل الكنائس قبيل الاحتفال بالعيد أن هذه القرارات جاءت "احتجاجا على اضطهاد الأقباط في مصر"، وكانت هذه المرة الوحيدة التي يقر فيه البابا علانية بوجود اضطهاد للأقباط في مصر ولم يفعلها بعد ذلك مطلقا.. أصبحت القطيعة بين "السادات" والبابا "شنودة" هي عنوان المشهد، ولذا كان من المنطقي أن يطول العقاب البابا في أيام "السادات" الأخيرة عندما أصدر في سبتمبر عام 1981 قراره بالتحفظ على 1531 من الشخصيات العامة المعارضة، لم يكن مصير البابا الاعتقال وإنما كان تحديد الإقامة في الدير بوادي النطرون، ولعل "السادات" فعل ذلك درءا لرد فعل مضاد من قبل الأقباط.
حكم مبارك
تقلد حسني مبارك مقاليد الرئاسة في 14 أكتوبر 1981 حيث قام في 1985 بالإفراج عن المعتقليين الذين قام سلفه السادات باعتقالهم وقابل بعضهم وكان على رأس هذا البعض "البابا شنودة"، ومن هذا اللقاء بدا واضحا أن سياسة الرئيس "مبارك" تتجنب الصدام بأي شكل من الأشكال مع الأقباط خاصة وبوصفه كان مقربا من الرئيس "السادات" بحكم منصبه كنائب له.
جوائز البابا
تسلم جائزة السلام من السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة السابق كورت دهيمو، وشهادات الدكتوراه الفخرية وجائزة اليونسكو للحوار والتسامح الديني؛ جائزة الأمم المتحدة للتسامح الديني وجائزة القذافي لحقوق الإنسان.
كما حصل البابا شنودة الثالث على الدكتوراه الفخرية عام 1977 في العلوم الإنسانية من جامعة سان بيتر، وفي عام 1989 حصل الدكتوراه في العلوم اللاهوتية من جامعة سان فإنسان، وفي عام 1990 حصل على الدكتوراه في العلوم اللاهوتية من جامعة بون بألمانيا.

رحيل ذهبي الفم !






أعلن الأنبا بيشوي، سكرتير المجمع المقدس يوم السبت 17 مارس 2012، وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، عن عمر يناهز 89 عاماً، لتفقد مصر أحد نماذجها الدينية، والذي عاش محبًا للوطن، ومتلحفًا بأناسه الطيبين، المسلمون قبل الأقباط، لأنه عزز وغرز روح الإنتماء لأرض الكنانة بقول المقتبس من مكرم باشا عبيد، خطيب ثورة 1919، إن مصر وطن يعيش فينا، وليس وطن نعيش فيه "!"




تدور السنون، وتأتي كلية التربية بجامعة بنها، وتناقش أوّل دراسة ماجستير تحليلية عن المضامين التربوية في فكر بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الراحل البابا شنودة الثالث، الذي أنهى حياته بحكمة ورسالة في أثناء إحدى عظاته بقوله:" إن على الإنسان ألا يفقد الأمل ولا يقع في اليأس، فبدون الرجاء تتحطم معنوياته "..!


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2015)

تمر السنوات سريعا
وتظل كما انت فى القلب


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2015)

انا مش مصدقة ان السنين عدت كده ، ده كأنه كان امبارح


----------

